# wood floor protection



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We are going to be smooth coating entire home that has newly installed wood floors. Last week I saw a home that a competitor had removed popcorn ceilings and added a hand texture. The home owner kick them off the job because their wood floor was damaged, it was swollen at every butt seam. Apparently they just used the painters plastic. So now I'm being over concerned about my project. We will be using rolling scaffolding. So what I have come up with is using the underlying foam and applying a heavy mill plastic over that. My main concern is moisture getting trapped under the plastic or condensation building. What do you use to protect wood flooring


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have laid our drop cloths down then covered them with plastic. We used our heavy canvas drops, no water or moisture got thru.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

We put down brown paper and then several sheets of masonite butted up to each other beneath the scaffolding. Cutting the sheets in half width-wise, makes them easier to maneuver and fit in tighter places. Drops as usual just in case a major spill should occur.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use brown paper as well. This is where I'm working right now.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

If you want the best, professional, protection and plank rolling ability, and moisture protection, use Ram-board. It's a dense card board like material. It's chem and water resistant. It's tough. Try lumber store or hardware store...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use red rosen too, but since we will be mudding all walls and ceiling I need extra protection with some cushion for the rolling scaffolding


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Red rosin can stain plus it will fall apart quickly. Look up ramboard I don't have a link at the moment.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Ram board on this floor


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I usually use red rosin paper, but I did just find out how bad it can stain. Need to track down someone around me that sells brown paper.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Another vote for Ram Board. Current price about $50/300ft^2, not including the tape.

Like RH, we've used a lot of masonite for this, but the RamBoard is easier to move around.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> I usually use red rosin paper, but I did just find out how bad it can stain. Need to track down someone around me that sells brown paper.


Homedepot, kwal paint etc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am going to grab some of this for our next ceiling job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Been on many jobs where Ram Board is used around heavy use and tool drops. 

For under my wallpaper table and where I am hanging, I use a 30 inch wide felt coated rubber backed material.It is *bullet proof.
*
Tough to find and $35 for 20 feet (at select Home Depots) it could get costly. But it IS reusable and very protective.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Been on many jobs where Ram Board is used around heavy use and tool drops.
> 
> For under my wallpaper table and where I am hanging, I use a 30 inch wide felt coated rubber backed material.It is *bullet proof.
> *
> Tough to find and $35 for 20 feet (at select Home Depots) it could get costly. But it IS reusable and very protective.


We've also used "sound board" a Celotex-like product which is very protective, has some cushion, and lasts for a while. We especially like it for working over new counters and new decks. It can be a lifesaver if a tool gets dropped. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah yes, the painful sound of tool chipping a nice counter top or the "thwangggg" of a 6" mudknife falling from 8' up, quivering as it sticks out of a new wood floor, across the grain....the best. God I love Ram Board.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Homedepot, kwal paint etc.


HD is an hour away, never heard of Kwal. My local paint store only has rosin paper, haven't seen the brown at lowes but it may not be by the paint section, have 1 other local hardware store I could check. And a BM store, but I never go in there.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> HD is an hour away, never heard of Kwal. My local paint store only has rosin paper, haven't seen the brown at lowes but it may not be by the paint section, have 1 other local hardware store I could check. And a BM store, but I never go in there.


Just have your supplier order it in for you.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I think SW carries Floorshell by Trimaco now. 38"x100' rolls.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> If you want the best, professional, protection and plank rolling ability, and moisture protection, use Ram-board. It's a dense card board like material. It's chem and water resistant. It's tough. Try lumber store or hardware store...


Just picked these up, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Where did you find it Gabe?

Like that it's made in the USA.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The best floor covering I like to see, especially for scaffolding and lifts, is Masonite sheets. Heavy plastic, and Masonite then fitted and duct tape and ur golden. Primo.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RH said:


> Where did you find it Gabe?
> 
> Like that it's made in the USA.


Got it at a local drywall supplying store. Idk if you can see it but there is a website addy on the label. www.polytak.com


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

How much per roll? 3x100 right


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> HD is an hour away, never heard of Kwal. My local paint store only has rosin paper, haven't seen the brown at lowes but it may not be by the paint section, have 1 other local hardware store I could check. And a BM store, but I never go in there.



I buy my regular floor paper at miller/KM. 500'x4' costs 24 bucks. BM also has the 4 foot roll. I wouldn't buy small rolls under 4' or 500'.

The roll I had to buy at Lowe's a little while ago, was 4 times the cost per sqft.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Ewingpainting, glad to see you found some. It should be reusable too.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> I buy my regular floor paper at miller/KM. 500'x4' costs 24 bucks. BM also has the 4 foot roll. I wouldn't buy small rolls under 4' or 500'..


Do you know the brand or the KM sku for the 500'x4'? I want to see if my local KM can order it for me.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you know the brand or the KM sku for the 500'x4'? I want to see if my local KM can order it for me.


Just looked at the receipt. I think the sku is 00620. I have to look further to find the brand and they're closed tomorrow.. I keep seeing the tag in my mind, but can't remember.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

My local HD carries the ram board.


----------

